# male reaction



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

what should my bettas first reaction be when he sees a female


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He should flare like he does when he sees a male.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

how long should it take him to make a bubblenest


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Some don't build a nest until they are spawning.


RC


----------

